# Déçu de mon expérience en Apple Store



## madaniso (15 Août 2018)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite parler de mon expérience en Apple Store depuis la semaine dernière. J'ai pris la décision de renouveler mon Macbook Pro actuel de 2010 (Core2Duo ) pour me prendre une machine plus actuelle en 15 pouces cette fois.

La semaine dernière, je vais à l'Apple Store Opera et demande à avoir des infos. J'attends 5 minutes et un vendeur arrive. On parle du produit, j'ai quelques questions simples puis vient la question du règlement.

Personnellement, je veux le prendre en magasin pour bénéficier d'un 4 fois sans frais. J'ai pas encore salaire me permettant de sortir 3000 euros sans toucher à mon épargne et à l'inverse, j'ai pas non plus envie de me trainer des mensualités pendant 1 an pour un ordinateur, donc le 4 fois sans frais est parfait pour moi.

Là, le vendeur commence à m'expliquer qu'il s'agit donc d'un financement et qu'il y a des plages horaires pour cela. C'est à dire que le financement est accessible qu'à certaines horaires de la journée. Donc si tu viens un lundi ou un samedi, le matin ou le soir, tu n'aurais pas accès aux mêmes services. Je trouve cela extrêmement surprenant et explique qu'il n'y a bien qu'Apple pour se permettre de faire cela. Si tu veux acheter un autre produit en financement et que ce n'est pas dispo, tu vas chez un concurrent et tant pis pour l'entreprise actuelle...

Le vendeur m'explique que c'est parce qu'un financement mobilise un vendeur pendant 45 minutes et que pendant ce temps, il n'est plus dispo pour les autres clients. Ok passons, mais entre nous, ce n'est pas mon problème en tant que client, sans parler du fait qu'un Apple Store n'est pas un Apple Store de clients qui achètent, il y a bien 80% de badauds qui viennent juste essayer les produits et donc ne demandent pas l'aide d'un vendeur, après je me trompe peut être.

Bref, puis au dernier moment, le vendeur que parle de Back to School en m'expliquant (il s'avait que je travaillais) que si j'ai un étudiant dans mon entourage et qu'il peut me filer sa carte, j'ai 10% de réduction plus un casque Beats d'une valeur de 300 euros. Je suis surpris, je demande confirmation, aucun souci....

Cela c'était la semaine dernière.

Je retourne à midi aujourd'hui à Opéra, je me dis que c'est le 15 août, soit il y a personne, soit c'est blindé et je rentrerai chez moi. J'arrive et je demande à acheter un MBP en 4 fois sans frais. La personne me dit qu'il n'y a plus de financement pour aujourd'hui, d'une manière polie mais ferme. Je demande plus d'explications et son collègue arrive et me dit la même chose...

Je décide donc de me rendre à l'Apple Store du Louvre, où j'étais déjà allé par le passé et qui m'avait donné une meilleur satisfaction.

J'arrive et je parle pas de financement tout de suite, je dis juste que je veux un MBP. Un vendeur vient me voir 2 minutes après, on parle rapidement du produit et j'explique que je souhaite payer en 4 fois sans frais.

La personne m'explique qu'il me faut des justificatifs... Je demande pourquoi ? Il m'explique que ce n'est pas eux mais Sofinco qui valide le 4 fois sans frais, là je comprends mieux. Donc carte d'identité, RIB, justificatif de domicile, 2 dernières fiches de paye et CB.

Je lui demande si on peut prendre rendez vous à l'avance pour un financement et il me dit non pour un autre jour mais oui pour le jour même vu qu'il a déjà les plages disponibles pour du financement. On s'accord sur 14H. Parfait, je fais un aller retour chez moi, je récupère mes justifs et c'est bon !

Ha oui, j'oubliais, j'ai la carte étudiante d'un ami, c'est bon pour le Back to School ? 
Non. 

C'est une pièce d'identité et si votre ami n'est pas là avec vous, ce n'est pas possible. Ha bon ? Je vous ferait juste remarquer que ce n'est pas ce que l'on m'a dit la semaine dernière à Opéra...

Du coup, je vais devoir demander à mon pote de revenir avec moi... En étant sur d'avoir un financement...


----------

